# Breathing problem=numbness



## Ross233 (May 3, 2016)

Hello, I've been suffering from DP for about 4 months now, and in all honesty I was doing very well with it after the first 2 months. I did not feel disconnected anymore, but I kept feeling emotionally numb, or what I thought was numbness. It really was just my emotions being dulled down. I became depressed from this horrible state, and realized if I could become depressed I obviously had emotions and I just tried to beat my depression by thinking positive, exercise, all that stuff. 
Anyways, last Thursday I had a really scary dream about me dying, and me not being scared or caring about dying. It frightened me and during the day I was tryin so hard NOT to think about it, it's like I stopped breathing for a while and my breathing got absolutely screwed up. It has felt like My breaths are very shallow and I can't breathe out all the way. Within 15 minutes my head fogged up more than ever, and my emotions went COMPLETELY numb. True numbness, not what I thought was numbness, and I realize it has all stemmed from by breathing this week, but it has been the scariest and worst week of my life. 
Although while working out my feelings have come back, it has been sadness, but it is better than nothing; right after I'm done I start thinking about it and go numb again. I can't stop thinking about dying and how I now have no emotions toward it... It is incredibly frightening. Does anyone else feel this and have any tips on how to get my breathing back?! 
I feel I can beat the depression and anxiety, but this numbness is absolutely horrifying and ruining my life this week Thanks guys, and keep hope.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I've had nightmares too, mostly centered around the loss of my identity. It's never too fun to wake up and wonder who and where you are, I'll tell you that.

My numbness comes in the form of joy, excitement, pleasure, etc. I seem to have a problem feeling the full effects of doom, depression, suffocation and anxiety, but when it comes to feeling happy and alive that's when I really struggle.

I know exactly what you mean in terms of breathing as I've been there many times over the last few months and even before that with serious bouts of anxiety. My best advice would be to practice mindfulness-based meditation and yoga. Both are heavily centered on the power of the breath and can really help you if you practice them daily. Two months ago I could hardly even breathe and after doing yoga and meditating about four or five times per week my breath is already back to normal. I think long-distance running can help as well. Also something that helps me is to try and breathe in as deeply as I can for about five to 10 breaths just to try and break the cycle of short breaths. If you can do this a few times a day when your breathing is most shallow you might be able to kick your system into another gear.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ross233 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the help, it's been a tough few days (tougher than usual). Honestly, the whole disconnected feeling for me went away after about 2-3 months, it's just been my emotions that have been all sorts of our of whack this whole time. My anxiety levels are almost the best they've ever been, but I've struggled with depression the last month of my life and I've never had depression ever before so it's been hard, but we just have to keep hope...


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm a bit the same way. I've gotten way better over the last year since this first started but depression and anxiety have been consistent most of the way through. I've really struggled a ton with depression the last few months. Exercise and eating healthy (no sugar or caffeine especially) can really help, as does socializing and just staying busy, but if I were you I'd consider supplements or meds if it's really bad. Sometimes there's just no way out of depression aside from medication. Magnesium can help both depression and anxiety and you can buy it virtually anywhere (Nature Calm is the best). But honestly, you might just have to go with a low dose of an antidepressant to really help you out. That's the point where I'm at and I can say it's definitely the most potent in terms of raising my spirits. The point is, if you do all of this stuff in unison you should get a good deal of relief.


----------

